# [solved] grub2 MEGARAID_SAS

## dalu

While trying to transfer a system from mdadm raid to a

```
02:00.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: LSI Logic / Symbios Logic MegaRAID SAS 2108 [Liberator] [1000:0079] (rev 05)
```

I'm having trouble booting with grub2.

It's an ASUS P8S (afaik) board

no EFI bios.

gpt created with cgdisk

ef02 partition created as partition 2 on sectors 34-2047

grub-install installs i386 one

no errors reported by grub

then booting

attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0'

however in grub rescue over kvm console

```
ls (hd0,gpt3)
```

I can see the fs

gpt1 = swap

gpt2 = ef02

gpt3 = ext4 rootfs and boot

```
# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=y
```

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

solved by:

shrinking the swap partition and assigning 2GB to a separate /boot partition

adding this to fstab

and 

```
grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

as an alternative grub could possibly get their heads out their asses

----------

